

About the game geometry dash - curiousdude

Several months ago I discover this game, I was very intrigued about its color and design, I google about it, and I find out the developer took 4 months to develop the first version of the game (and I was thinking about at least 10 months of developing)<p>Suddenly, the game is in the top paid apps, and according to the web &quot;thinkgaming&quot; it&#x27;s earning around 10k per day...<p>this game is a real gold mine, and it doesn&#x27;t look super complex with high graphics (although it does have cool colors and movements)... So my question is: developing a game like this is something only an advanced developer could do? Because it&#x27;s physics are quite simple in my opinion, the cool thing is the difficult of the different levels and of course, it&#x27;s colors. So, coding a game like this, do you think it&#x27;s hard work? Obviously this game is not as simple as flappy bird for example, but still it looks simple, what do you think?<p>Thanks
======
curiousdude
Someone?

